# Elgin robin tank



## then8j (May 27, 2011)

I love to see parts like this pop up, I'm sure there is someone out there that has been waiting for years for this to show up to finish their bike, or to replace the fiberglass one that they settled for till now!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-ELGIN-B...aultDomain_0&hash=item4aab8ca1ce#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Talewinds (May 27, 2011)

Are you kidding me? $830... ALREADY?!?!?
I thought the $500 Twin-Bar chain guard last week was telling enough. Are these examples reason enough for somebody's lightbulb to go off and start repopping these parts?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 27, 2011)

Wow, that's just amazing how just a regular dude came across this by itself...early 50's huh?
If I had a robin without it, I would go much higher if necessary for it, I would.
Chris


----------



## slick (May 27, 2011)

Ya, imagine the seller who probably though $100 tops would be awesome for a thing he payed probably the $24.99 that his opening bid was for. And now it's up to $800? I'd be loving it!!


----------



## kz1000 (May 28, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> Are you kidding me? $830... ALREADY?!?!?
> I thought the $500 Twin-Bar chain guard last week was telling enough. Are these examples reason enough for somebody's lightbulb to go off and start repopping these parts?




THAT is the worst thing that could happen, the tanks would not be as desirable and the rare complete bikes would be worth less because EVERYBODY would have a tank now. Reproductions have killed every collectible hobby, let's stop it before it gets worse.


----------



## then8j (May 28, 2011)

They had no idea what they had from a house clean out, the husband said might as well 'try' to sell it on eBay. They are so happy they didn't throw it away with the trash.


----------



## Talewinds (May 28, 2011)

kz1000 said:


> THAT is the worst thing that could happen, the tanks would not be as desirable and the rare complete bikes would be worth less because EVERYBODY would have a tank now. Reproductions have killed every collectible hobby, let's stop it before it gets worse.




But that's exactly why I'm all for it. You see, there are PLENTY of million dollar hobbies, I'm partial to cigarette boats myself. In my very humble opinion (which most guys here do not share I know) this particular hobby needn't be one of those "exclusive" hobbies. I love bikes, I don't need $10,000 bikes, I'd love it just as much or more if they were all $100 bikes.

You say that the rare complete bikes would be worth less, well, is it important that they be worth more? Are these old bikes really part of anyones retirement plan?

I'm certain there are elements of "the big picture" that I just don't understand, so I ask the questions for the sake of good conversation, not to be inflammatory.


----------



## then8j (May 28, 2011)

Did the schwinn black phantom loose value when they were remade? In fact I'm sure that having parts available made them more valuable then ever. I have seen many of them finished with repop parts


----------



## npence (May 28, 2011)

They have already repoped the Robin tank in very small numbers. The last one that sold on ebay had a repop tank and still brought a pretty penny.


----------



## kz1000 (May 28, 2011)

then8j said:


> Did the schwinn black phantom loose value when they were remade? In fact I'm sure that having parts available made them more valuable then ever. I have seen many of them finished with repop parts




Absolutely, it was rare to see one before, now they are a phone call/flea market away


----------



## fordsnake (May 28, 2011)

> Did the black phantom loose value when they were remade?




About 30+ years ago the black phantom was the most desirable bike to have, and if you could find one in mint condition it was going to cost you somewhere in neighborhood of $1500 - $2,000! Back then the cost was driven by supply and demand! I’m not saying that this doesn’t exist today (by the evidence of the Robin tank). But today things are much different; digital technology has made bicycle collecting and searching for rare items accessible and easy for everyone.

I was very fortunate to stumble across a black phantom in mint condition back then. I paid $500 for it from a retired bike shop owner and I still have the bike today in its pristine original condition. What's interesting is today's price for a Schwinn black phantom has actually dropped, comparatively speaking. The saturated repos, and salute bikes have cannibalized the desirable status of the phantom. They’re as common today as freckles on a red head in my opinion. And its hard to get excited over something you’re not sure is a fake or an original? 

When something is rare and it becomes available, a collector does not hesitate about the cost of it, they’re provoked to purchase it because they know another one much like it may not become available for months or for years!


----------



## MartyW (May 29, 2011)

fordsnake said:


> What's interesting is today's price for a Schwinn black phantom has actually dropped, comparatively speaking. The saturated repos, and salute bikes have cannibalized the desirable status of the phantom. They're as common today as freckles on a red head in my opinion. And its hard to get excited over something you’re not sure is a fake or an original?
> 
> When something is rare and it becomes available, a collector does not hesitate about the cost of it, they're provoked to purchase it because they know another one much like it may not become available for months or for years!





Very well put, 
I personally stopped looking for a Phantom years ago because I didn't want worry about the repop parts.


----------



## popawheelie (Jun 4, 2011)

This is a hobby in which people from over the whole world can participate. Reproduction parts are the ONLY way most of us can complete our bikes. Geesh, even the Columbia Reproduction bike costs $600  to $900. I figured a repro would cost $400, but I'm wrong on that one.
  I'm waiting for the Bluebird to be reproduced, even  looking into it myself......I'm sure there is a market for a repro. Bluebird, right?
That should make the hobby expand, and the originals become even  more valuable. What do you think?


----------



## MartyW (Jun 4, 2011)

I think that if they reproduce something that they should make it different enough that it can not be passed off as an original by someone looking to make a quick buck.
As far as repopping the Bluebird I am against it. If you want one go buy one. Don't try to flood the market with copies that will take away from the real deal.
It is Supply and Demand, *limited supply +big demand = good prices*.
They already messed up the Phantom by repopping it (IMHO), I hope that they are done.


----------

